# Ideal non-contact voltage testers



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Anyone use one, have any problems? I got one free and it seems to be ok (it hasn't been squished under my boot like some previous testers) but I'm just curious to see if anyone else has had any issues.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I had this woman working for me for a couple years, and that's the one she used. I guess it was okay. Never heard any complaints.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Anyone use one, have any problems? I got one free and it seems to be ok (it hasn't been squished under my boot like some previous testers) but I'm just curious to see if anyone else has had any issues.


Have not seen one yet,,,But Free is good..:thumbup:

When you squish it under you're boot how about a youtube video..:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I had gotten greenlee's newer voltage detector with the on button on the top of the pen. It was good for a while, but has since gotten glitchy. I don't understand why a good one of these is so hard to come by.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I liked the old Greenlee tester, model 1010 I think it was. It didn't light up but I liked how it didn't pick up less then 50 volts. Nice to not see the induced voltage from other wires. When that one died I picked up the Klein model a few weeks ago. Works pretty good so far.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I would not give them to the Libyans.


----------



## RDC (Nov 11, 2010)

I got a free one a couple months ago, I have no complaints. Although just like any other tester they work ok for a while....so i'm holding my breath.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have this tic tester which I picked up a few weeks ago and the plastic cracked due to the weather. When i purchased it looked like a stress crack may be forming but i didn't think anything of it. The other day I needed it and realized now it was cracked. I will not use this tester now. I will purchase a new one next time I am at the supply house.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

That thing is a gizmo that the Ace Hardware guy would keep in his pocket protector..

I have had false reading with those things so I would rather use a real solenoid tester to be safe and know for sure what I am dealing with..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

B4T said:


> That thing is a gizmo that the Ace Hardware guy would keep in his pocket protector..
> 
> I have had false reading with those things so I would rather use a real solenoid tester to be safe and know for sure what I am dealing with..


I don't actually rely on them for my own safety. I don't even trust fluke's version enough for that, but they have their uses.


----------



## Jcode (Mar 24, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> I liked the old Greenlee tester, model 1010 I think it was. It didn't light up but I liked how it didn't pick up less then 50 volts. Nice to not see the induced voltage from other wires. When that one died I picked up the Klein model a few weeks ago. Works pretty good so far.


Have 2 of those in my pouch. They can be touchy but haven't let me down yet. My step dad got a Klein and it actually seems very accurate thus far.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

I bought a greenlee for $80.00 never failed me, yet:no: i do double check with meter .......don't know model # off the top of my head.:no:Happy with greenlee.......:yes:it's 5 yrs. old....


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I'm just curious to see if anyone else has had any issues.


I stopped using it. After 2 months of use (twisting the unit on and off), the inner contacts wore through the outer coating of the battery. Then, it would internally short out a battery inside.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

ce2two said:


> I bought a greenlee for $80.00 never failed me, yet:no: i do double check with meter .......don't know model # off the top of my head.:no:Happy with greenlee.......:yes:it's 5 yrs. old....


$80 for a Tic Tester!!!!!

Is it signed by Benjamin Franklin????


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I don't actually rely on them for my own safety. I don't even trust fluke's version enough for that, but they have their uses.


http://www.esasafe.com/pdf/Recall_Notices/RCL10-16.pdf

There"s a recall on fluke non contact testers.
:blink:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The_Modifier said:


> http://www.esasafe.com/pdf/Recall_Notices/RCL10-16.pdf
> 
> There"s a recall on fluke non contact testers.
> :blink:


Yeah but all mine are pre 2009 models.


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Anyone use one, have any problems? I got one free and it seems to be ok (it hasn't been squished under my boot like some previous testers) but I'm just curious to see if anyone else has had any issues.


I have a slightly older version of this and a Fluke tester. I prefer the Fluke. The Ideal works fine though, no problems for me. I use the Ideal as a backup.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I feel like smashing it over my helpers head everytime he pulls his out......He tries so stubornly to trouble shoot device boxes with one....Ive called him out on it several times but he doesnt get it....So I give him less troubleshooting work to do....He must have seen someone doing it this way....It drives me crazy...I have one but I almost never use it...maybe if im trying to shut off a breaker and I need to hear the beeping noise from afar ....but other than that no...


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I had gotten greenlee's newer voltage detector with the on button on the top of the pen. It was good for a while, but has since gotten glitchy. I don't understand why a good one of these is so hard to come by.


I have that same one, so far absolutely no issues with false readings or the such. It's probably one of the best ones I've used, even so it's nothing I'll ever trust.


----------

